# Toliet bowl stuck to floor



## sbrcer421 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a 22 year old house with an A.S. cadet toilet that has apparently never been removed. It sits on very nice granite floor tiles (1/2x12x12). I recently noticed the tiles and grout were wet just in front of the bowl and it smelled a little. I let it dry out for a day and then flushed the toilet a couple of times and the grout lines, by the toilet became wet again. I've replaced wax rings several times on other toilets. This time is different. The hold down nuts came off real easy but the bowl won't come off the floor. I tried getting a thin putty knife under the bowl but it won't cut through what appears to be grout or mortar. The bowl appears to sit perfectly on the floor with no spaces to get under it. I then removed the tank and tried forcing a small thin pinch bar under the bowl with a rubber mallet but it won't go under. Neither did using the rubber mallet directly on the bowl for at least 45 minutes, pounding on it all over with sideways as well as upward motions. I'm sure that I could break up the bowl with a sledge hammer but I may still have a problem breaking that seal between the floor and the bottom of the bowl. Besides, it's a bone colored bowl which I'll need to special order and I'd rather not make such a big mess and I'm concerned about doing damage to my nice floor tiles. I've read that one can use phosphoric acid to clean grout. Do you think that would work to break the seal? 
The toilet is on the first floor over an unfinished basement. I just looked in the basement. It's got a PVC flange and no signs of any water damage or even staining on the underside of the plywood floor (which seems strange unless I caught the leak just when it started). Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## geoffrey hall (Oct 5, 2009)

It sounds like the bowl is grouted in place. Normally you'd be able to rock the bowl from side to side to loosen it from the floor flange and wax ring. I'd suggest carefully chipping at the grout with a hammer and large screwdriver to see if it starts to break/crack up. Stay away from the porcelain, obviously. Try to match the grout with caulk when reinstallin the bowl.


----------



## emperor_black (Jul 13, 2009)

hey, the same thing happened to me. tried removing a toilet, wouldn't budge. but it did. It just needs more than usual attention. Basically something that I bought for a auto job helped me in this. A trim remover. I think a crowbar would also have helped but I did not have one at that time. Like Geoff said, I chipped the grout at the bottom with a screw-driver and hammer, inserted the trim remover under the bowl and basically stood on it until the toilet came off the base. I was also ready to break the bowl. but didnt have to.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a guess, but I'll bet you are fighting silicone sealer around the base of the toilet.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm thinking :laughing: , that you might get a "tile grout saw/remover" and use it to cut into the grout or silicone. I've seen them thin enough to get into that small space between the toilet and your granite flooring. Maybe even a hacksaw blade with one end wrapped good with tape will do for this. I'm not a fan of pounding on screwdrivers, unless you have one of the older type where the metal shank goes all the way through the handle. I'd rather see you use a thin cold chisel if you don't with to use the other methods. Good Luck, David


----------



## emperor_black (Jul 13, 2009)

i think the wax ring is also holding the toilet very tight in place.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Try to get a thin knife blade under it in one spot then just keep working your way around, patience I know what your going through.

Sometimes you can tap on the side of the blade with a small ball pen hammer to force it around, remember patience.


----------

